

The difference between correlation and conditional probability - enos_feedler
http://versionone.vc/correlation-probability

======
stared
I am also a big fun of using probabilities rather than correlations, whenever
it is possible. Correlation, but itself does have an easy, actionable meaning
(two variables are correlated... how much is much? what does it mean that
correlation is only (or as much as?) 0.5?).

See also this ratio, P(A n B)/[P(A)P(B)]:

\- [http://stats.stackexchange.com/questions/6047/does-this-
quan...](http://stats.stackexchange.com/questions/6047/does-this-quantity-
related-to-independence-have-a-name)

I used it for some projects, in which correlation resulted in a mess:

\-
[http://stared.github.io/tagoverflow/](http://stared.github.io/tagoverflow/)

\- [https://github.com/stared/wizualizacja-wolnych-
lektur](https://github.com/stared/wizualizacja-wolnych-lektur)

